# MGM Launching New OTA Digital Channel



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In what I think is the forerunner of a new trend, MGM is launching programming for an OTA digital channel that local OTA stations can offer on one of their OTA subchannels. See the Broadcasting & Cable article here.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Hopefully, They can find an affiliate for Atlanta. I would really enjoy having this channel..


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sounds good.Perhaps one of our Nashville local affiliates will pick up on this.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I just hope this channel, and other channels like it, don't jeopardize the main channel being in HD. Commercial TV is pretty bad these days, at least in my opinion, and one of the few things going for it is HD. If station owners start getting greedy and load up their subchannels with SD programming, then all we'll have is lots and lots of bad programs with commercials. Exactly what many critics were worried about when OTA digital was first announced.

Sort of like HD radio. More channels of garbage.

I like MGM films, but I'd much rather pay for it in HD with no commercials. And keep OTA channels in HD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, just like The Tube, which I sorely miss, so I welcome new programming.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Scott in FL said:


> I like MGM films, but I'd much rather pay for it in HD with no commercials. And keep OTA channels in HD.


I like good HD picture quality OTA as well, but I also can see the merits of increasing subchannels on free TV. Those who want everything and as much HD as possible are going to be willing to pay for it. I like the concept of having more variety on free TV to make ditching cable or satellite completely easier.

But yes, if it compromises the OTA HD signal too much, it's probably not worth it. I think all but the most discerning viewers would accept a *small* degradation in HD picture quality if it meant a significant increase in the number of free OTA offerings. Then again, it also depends on the type of programming. Sports programming in particular would suffer from even a moderate loss of HD picture quality.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From another article:


> The network, launching this fall, will have a strong initial emphasis on children's entertainment. Cookie Jar Entertainment will handle all of the children's programming, including FCC-approved educational informational shows


.It also mentions:


> A number of locally based digital TV networks have attempted to start up in recent years, all with mixed results. One network, Retro Television Network, launched recently airing older TV shows, such as "Bonanza," "Hogan's Heroes" and "Happy Days" on some 70 stations' local digital signals.


Retro Television Network has an interesting web site. I don't get OTA TV, so can't comment on it except to note that in the SFO area, KRON apparently has it. Which leads me to wish that Dish could dump KRON's regular programming and offer Retro for awhile.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

All the nations RTN stations are available free with a small Free2Air satellite dish and receiver. If you want it and can see the satellite, you can get em all


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can get a lot of RTN stations with a FTA setup, but not all of them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> You can get a lot of RTN stations with a FTA setup, but not all of them.


Since it appears they are on Galaxy 10R at 123°, I don't suppose it would be possible to use a fixed DTV 36 ODU and, along with the linear LNBF, use the LNBF off my Dish 500 wing dish currently used to receive Echostar 5 at 129° and get both satellite signals? My 129° signal is not so hot.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Since it will be most likely an SD service (being on sub-channels and all), I'm not that interested.


----------

